# pooping under bed



## bibble (May 10, 2012)

Pip has taken to pooping under my bed he sleeps in my room and do not wanna crate him i dont tell him off or get mad when he dose it as i know that can make it worse any ideas ? Thanks x


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a tough one maybe put a puppy pad some where close by so if he can't hold it he has somewhere that's OK for him to go.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine both did that as pups, I think it is because it is a nice safe, hidden place.
I agree with Pat, provide him with a toilet area, or take him outside more often. Mine grew out of it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's hard if you don't want to crate him, because you're sleeping and obviously can't keep an eye on what he's doing. Would rearranging his feeding schedule help any? Is he pee pad trained? If he is, I would provide one in your room. In my opinion, other than that, there's not a lot you can do without confining him to an area like a crate, or your bed.


----------

